# The World According to Monsanto documentary



## nattybo (Jul 16, 2005)

A documentary made by a French journalist and film maker, Marie-Monique Robin, that is about Monsanto. Its called, "The World According to Monsanto." I did a quick search and didn't find a thread on this topic already, if there is already one, sorry. My only intention is only to spread the info. Cross posting this into the Digging in the Earth forum too.

http://100777.com/node/1805

It was aired in France on March 11. I just found it today, and have watched only parts 1-2 of 12. This version is in English.

It appears that many sites that have linked the film from youtube have been disabled and I have no idea how long this site will be up and working.

I just wanted to post this asap so that more people will see it before all the sites are down.

Peace,
Nat


----------



## ~Yola (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm currious, does anyone know why all the sites that host the video links are calling it

"A Documentary that Americans Won't Ever See" ???

I wasn't aware that censorship in the states was bad enough to keep this out of reach??

Or maybe it's just my morals don't run high enough to keep me from getting information I feel is my right no matter how I go about it?? LOL

Everyone needs to see this video..it's seriously scary stuff..no doubt there's food shortages, Monsanto owns 70% of the worlds food, and they're greedy.

Not to mention, ingesting GMF causes your genes to change at a molecular level, and become as unstable as the GMF you're eating...no turning back from that one, nice eh?


----------



## insahmniak (Aug 16, 2003)

We were able to watch this a couple of weeks ago.

One thing that has remained with me from this film was hearing the woman from India commenting on Monsanto's desire to "own food."

I can't remember it verbatim, but she said something like, "This is bigger than bombs."

That realization - of a company actually owning all food - that hadn't really sunk in until then.


----------



## loriedna (May 6, 2007)

The video is "no longer available" from that link. Where else can I see it?


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Is this it?


It is forty-two minutes long. I posted on N&CE. Sorry.


----------



## tuansprincess (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok - I saw the documentary on Mercola.com.

You do have to register to navigate the site, but it's free and I have never had any problems from registering.

Here is the link to the documentary on his site. It should always be there.
http://v.mercola.com/blogs/public_bl...lth-60284.aspx

HTH!

oh, applejuice - I don't think that is the one they were thinking of. Good one, though


----------



## Savoir Faire (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Yola* 
Not to mention, ingesting GMF causes your genes to change at a molecular level, and become as unstable as the GMF you're eating...no turning back from that one, nice eh?

Okay. I'm married to a scientist...I just can't let this go by without commenting on it.

I'm really so baffled (so was my husband when he read this) that all I can say is "no."


----------



## queenjulie (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Savoir Faire* 
I'm really so baffled (so was my husband when he read this) that all I can say is "no."


Thank you. If you check back here, can you explain why that is just bizarre and wrong. I can't explain it well myself, but I think some folks on here might want to know--there's so much crazy information on the Internet that is just plain wrong.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

you can purchase the dvd here...

http://www.arteboutique.com/HomeEn.action?lang=en


----------



## ameliasward (Mar 13, 2006)

This is truly upsetting. The documentary has a lot of very scary information. I am sorry that more people in the US won't see it. Thanks for posting the link.


----------

